# The Amberfall Flock (Ongoing Thread)



## PumpkinBird2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

The council will now decide your fate.








(Left to right: Sky, Hulk, Cloud)

Welcome to my picture album of my flock, where I post pictures of the boys being goofy. Also a conure once in a while because she also exists.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Yay! Birdy pictures! Thanks for sharing. I look forward to seeing more of your flock.

Just Goldenwing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: Thanks for starting an on-going picture thread. 
It's great to meet your budgies and I look forward to meeting your conure as well.*


----------



## PumpkinBird2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

Today, though the screenshot shown isn't from today but rather yesterday, I rearranged cages and cleaned up quite a bit. I'll continue to clean tomorrow, but for now, have a pic of the boys hanging out together!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great picture of your handsome fellows!*


----------



## PumpkinBird2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

*Them.*









So sorry for the lack of uploads lately! I've been quite busy with projects and a lot of other things, plus I've just been so tired... but of course, I gotta keep the feather babies all healthy.

Since Gerhana is pretty much part of the flock now, he's been hanging out with the other boys quite often, but still likes to come over to cuddle with me or play. He sometimes tries to pick at my snacks! Literally will make a beeline for my popcorn or peanuts, it wouldn't be a problem if they weren't so salted. Or mine.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Gerhana is so cute! I love the picture of the bird on your keyboard. They do like to sit there, don't they?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PumpkinBird2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

*I'm back with some pictures and updates!*

Hi! It's been a while! I've been very inactive on the site which I apologize for, though I've been busy with other things.

Despite it not being a snowy area where I am from, it ended up snowing here! (only for a day.)









Sky and Pumpkin being ominous little birdies as they usually are.









Three lil budgies climbing, working for a yummy treat!









And as of today, a rainy rainy day with my birdy babies. My big blue budgie, Cloud, isn't present in any of the pictures because I have been separating him from the rest- he's been a bully to Hulk and Gerhana so I figured it would be a good idea to keep him in while they have time out, though at the end of the day they all get some exercise.









Cloud has been getting old. I believe he's about 6-8 years, and I've noticed a bit of weakness in him lately, but despite that I'm mentally prepared and have been spending some time with the guy. He may be a big jerk sometimes but I still love him and he seems to be happy. And he's now becoming a grumpy old man who only barely tolerates baby Gerhana, haha.

Gerhana has also stopped being as cuddly as he used to, which I respect as budgies aren't the cuddly family of parakeets, but he still is ever so playful and loves to play with all of the toys in my room and I love taking a lot of time out of my day to play with him.


----------



## PumpkinBird2008 (Sep 29, 2019)

Tonight I've been working with Cloud and having some one on one time! He's been hand-trained before by my mother so it wasn't long before he willingly hopped up onto my finger to get some millet.










Also a picture of him and Gerhana, who I let out with Cloud every now and then with close monitoring. It's not that Cloud gets aggressive with the little guy, he just gets angry towards other birds when others are out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's good you are spending one-on-one time with Cloud. 
I think it will be beneficial for both of you! *


----------

